# adding cheese to sausage?



## luke71 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys love the forums helped me out so much in the past!Been making sausage and playing around with my smokehouse now for quite a while.I got my moose this year in Alberta here and i am planning on making 15-20lbs of Jalapeno Cheddar Smokies,for you not in canada our smokies are similar to a smoked Brat.My question is i've never really played around with adding cheese to my recipes.Can i get away with using just a normal cheese?or should i try and track down a high temp cheddar(which by the way is freakin expensive!).Or should i use a different cheese in general? Also what how much should i add per lb of meat?i usually mix my venision 50/50 with pork trimmings the reason for this is i use just straight red meat no fat off all of my deer,moose,and elk.Any help is greatly appreciated..thanks


----------



## alblancher (Dec 2, 2011)

The sausage makers I know bite the bullet and use high temp cheese.   I am not sure if there is a decent substitute.  Maybe a PM to Nepas or Boykjo will get you a better answer!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 2, 2011)

You can use regular store bought cheese but you will need to cube it in 1/4" or a tad smaller.

I dont use high temp cheese because of the wax content, Not saying it dont work, just dont like it.

Number #1 thing to remember. If it looks and taste good to you and your family, Thats all that matters.

SMOKE ON DOODS


----------



## boykjo (Dec 3, 2011)

I have been using the high temp cheese with great results. I have been adding 10 percent which comes out to be real cheesey sausage. I could back off to 5 percent but the people who eat it really like the cheese...... and yeah it gets a little pricey....... Make sure you add your cheese right before stuffing. If you add it and let it sit in the meat for a while it will get a little mushy.

Good luck and happy smoking

Joe


----------



## meatnbeer (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll help you with the search.  I bought 5 lbs after the 2010 hunting season.  Fair warning, it goes a long way.  I ended up vac packing a lot of it and freezing.

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index...th=204&zenid=599a178d21a325d178ab595856a09056

I have been using high temp cheese in my sausage and I love the results.  Enjoy you jalepeno cheddar, but you should also try cheddar and dried cranberry!  Yum!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2011)

Haven't tried adding cheese to my sausage yet, guess that's next on the list!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 3, 2011)

You can achieve great results with regular cheese.


----------



## luke71 (Dec 3, 2011)

wow,nepas! That looks like some awesome sausage! Thanks for all the info guys,that's why i love this sight! Well i'm going to give it a shot with a regular cheddar and see how it goes here next weekend.I'll be sure to post pics.Thanks a million for the help guys.


----------



## luke71 (Dec 3, 2011)

I would like to try using the high temp cheese but being in alberta and ordering from butcher packers i'm thinking it would take a while to get here if it even would ship to canada.Not sure about our customs laws with importing foods and such?


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 3, 2011)

I have used both regular and high temp cheese and we like the high temp cheese much better. Yea it can get expensive but for us its worth it but then again I can get it locally. If I had to order it and ship it over the border like you I might just  stick with regular cheese. As you can see from Nepas the regular cheese will work for you just fine.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 3, 2011)

I love adding cheese to hot dogs so when you warm it and bite in to it  it ooze out yummy


----------

